# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في الشريعة الإسلامية >  الإرهاب بين الشريعة الإسلامية والدساتير السياسي

## هيثم الفقى

لا تكاد تُطْلَقُ لفظة الإرهاب الآن إلا ونما إلى الشعور والوجدان والعقل الباطن صورة الأرواح المزهقة، والدماء المراقة، والأشلاء الممزقة، والعمران المقوَّض.
والعجيب أن الإسلام غدا المتهم الأول بعد كل حادث إرهابي بأنه دين يحث أتباعه على القتل والعنف والتطرف، ويكفي أن يقع حادث إرهابي في مكان ما من العالم، لتسمع بعده مباشرة في جميع وكالات الأنباء أن مرتكبيه مسلمون خرجوا من عباءة الإسلام.

مفهوم الإرهاب
ومن الملاحظ أن مفهوم ظاهرة الإرهاب تعددت خاصة في السنوات الأخيرة، بسبب تعدد السياسات والثقافات والعقائد للشخص أو الهيئة أو المنظمة أو الدولة، وظهر أن هناك تباينًا كبيرًا بين مفهوم الإرهاب في الرؤية السياسية عنه في الرؤية الإسلامية.
ففي الرؤية السياسية:
عرّفته لجنة الإرهاب الدولي التابعة للأمم المتحدة عام 1980م، بأنه:
"عمل من أعمال العنف الخطيرة يصدر عن فرد أو جماعة بقصد تهديد الأشخاص أو التسبب في إصابتهم أو موتهم سواء كان يعمل بمفرده أو بالاشتراك مع أفراد آخرين، ويوجه ضد الأشخاص أو المنظمات أو المواقع السكنية أو بهدف إفساد علاقات الود والصداقة بين الدول أو بين مواطني الدول، أو ابتزاز تنازلات معينة من الدول في أي صورة كانت"(1).
وعرفته الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الارهاب سنة 1998م، المادة الثانية، بأنه:
"كل فعل من أفعال العنف والتهديد أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو احتلالها أو الاستيلاء عليها أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر" (2).
ويؤكد جوناثان وايت على ضرورة عدم اكتفاء فهمنا من خلال مداخل سياسية، بل إن علم الاجتماع في غاية الأهمية في هذا السياق. ويؤكد على عدم وجود تعريف واحد لمفهوم الإرهاب؛ ولذلك فقد اقترح أن يعرف الإرهاب من خلال أنماط مختلفة للتعريف:
ü نمط التعريف البسيط والعادي للإرهاب، ويعني عنفًا أو تهديدًا يهدف إلى خلق خوف أو تغيير سلوكي. 
ü النمط القانوني لتعريف الإرهاب، ويعني عنفًا إجراميًا ينتهك القانون ويستلزم عقاب الدولة. 
ü التعريف التحليلي للإرهاب، ويعني عوامل سياسية واجتماعية معينة تقف وراء كل سلوك إرهابي. 
ü تعريف رعاية الدولة للإرهاب، ويعني الإرهاب عن طريق جماعات تُستخدم بواسطة دول للهجوم على دول أخرى.
ü نمط إرهاب الدولة، ويعني استخدام سلطة الدولة لإرهاب مواطنيها (3). 
أما مفهوم الإرهاب في الرؤية الإسلامية:
فقد استخدم القرآن الكريم لفظة الإرهاب بقصد صد المعتدي، وإرجاع الناس إلى الطريق القويم، ومنعهم من الفساد في الأرض، قال تعالى: "وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ". (سورة الأنفال:60).
فظهر أن الإرهاب إنما يكون لعدو الله وعدو المؤمنين وللمنافقين الذين يحاربونه من وراء ستار، ولكن الإعلام ابتذل هذا المصطلح القرآني حتى عاد مرادفًا للعدوان، والظلم، والطغيان، وقتل المدنيين والأبرياء، وخلط الأوراق، وسوء النية، إلى غير ذلك مما يأباه كل مسلم على وجه الأرض. 
وقد عرفه مجمع البحوث الإسلامية بالأزهر بأنه:
"ترويع الآمنين وتدمير مصالحهم ومقومات حياتهم والاعتداء على أموالهم وأعراضهم وحرياتهم وكرامتهم الإنسانية بغياً وإفساداً في الأرض. ومن حق الدولة التي يقع على أرضها هذا الإرهاب الأثيم أن تبحث عن المجرمين وأن تقدمهم للهيئات القضائية لكي تقول كلمتها العادلة فيهم " (4).
وعرفه المجمع الفقهي الإسلامي بأنه:
"عدوان يمارسه أفراد أو جماعات أو دول بغياً على الإنسان (دينه، ودمه، وعقله، وماله، وعرضه)، ويشمل صنوف التخويف، والأذى، والتهديد، والقتل بغير حق، وما يتصل بصور الحرابة وإخافة السبل، وقطع الطريق، وكل فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد، يقع تنفيذاً لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي، يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم، أو تعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم، أو أمنهم أو أحوالهم للخطر، ومن صنوفه إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة، أو بأحد المرافق والأملاك العامة أو الخاصة أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية، أو الطبيعية للخطر، فكل هذا من صور الفساد في الأرض التي نهى الله سبحانه وتعالى عنها " (5). 
وللحقيقة؛ فإن الإرهاب في الرؤية الإسلامية له معنيان:
المعنى الأول - هو إرهاب العدو عن أن يعتدي على الحرمات وهو بهذا يلتقي مع مفهوم المقاومة المشروعة، لأن الباعث من ورائه هو الدفاع عن النفس، وهو يأتي – أيضًا - بمعنى التخويف، والرَّهبة هي الخوف، والله سبحانه يُرَهِّبُنا أي يُخوِّفنا مِن عقابه إنِ انْحرفنا فيقول: "وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلَّا تَخْوِيفًا" (سورة الإسراء:59).
والإنسان يُرْهِبُ غيره بأساليب متنوعة ولأغراض متعددة، فإن كان لغرض مشروع كالتأديب والنهي عن المنكر كان مشروعًا، ومنه:
- تأديب الصبي إذا ترك الصلاة: "وَاضْرِبُوهُمْ عَلَيْهَا لِعَشْر".
- وتأديب الزوجة الناشز: "وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ" (سورة النساء:34).
- إرهاب العدو منعًا لعُدوانه علينا، وذلك بالاستعداد لمقاومته وبوسائل أخرى كالدِّعاية لتخْويفه، قال تعالى: "وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ". (سورة الأنفال:60).
أما المعنى الثاني للإرهاب - وهو الذي انتشر معناه وغلب على الكلمة - فهو الاعتداء على المظلومين وقتل المدنيين بدون سبب مشروع، وهو - كما يرى العلماء - محرم شرعًا ، فكل من اعتدى على مدني مسلم أو غير مسلم ، فقد تجاوز حد الله، ذلك أن الإسلام دِينُ السلام، لا يبدأ بعُدوان، ويُؤْثِر السلامة على المُخاطرة، والحب على الكراهية، والقرب على البعد، والاجتماع على الفرقة والتشتت قال تعالى: "يَا أَيُّهَا الذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ" (سورة البقرة:208)، وَهُو دخول في السِّلْم بَيْن المُسلمين بعضهم مع بعض وبينهم وبين غيرهم، قال تعالى: "وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللهِ" (سورة الأنفال:61).

ممارسات مغلوطة
وعلى أرض الواقع نفاجأ بمفارقات عجيبة ، تتعلق بممارسات الإرهاب، فعلى حين يفسر الإسلام أفعال المقاومة ضد المحتل بأنها مشروعة ، بل وتعترف بها دساتير دول العالم كله ، نجد أنها تفسر من قبل الغربيين – إذا مارسها المسلمون – بأنها إرهاب تجب محاربته!! وحينما يمارس الغربيون الاعتداءات على الدول والشعوب – الإسلامية بالطبع - لا يجرؤ أحد أن يسمي ذلك إرهابًا ؛ لأنهم فرضوا علينا تسميتهم وهي: "دفاع عن النفس" أو "حرب تحرير"، أو "حماية المصالح".
ومن ذلك:
1 - حينما يدافع الفلسطينيون عن عقيدتهم وأرضهم ووجودهم وثرواتهم ، فهذا في الإسلام واجب وفرض عين، بينما تفسره السياسة أنه إرهاب، ويصبح المقاومون إرهابيون، وفي المقابل حين تغير عليهم الطائرات الصهيونية وتجتاح أراضيهم القوات البرية يُسمى هذا "دفاع عن النفس".
2 - أفعال المقاومة هي أفعال مشروعة في الإسلام ، ولكنها في الفهم السياسي الأمريكي والغربي عمومًا هي أفعال ثوار، وحينما يتصدى المقاومون الشيشانيون للروس على أرضهم يقولون عنهم : الثوار الشيشان ، وفي المقابل حينما تصب عليهم القوات الروسية النيران يسمون هذا التدخل الروسي في الشيشان.
3 - احتلال أمريكا للعراق لا يوجد تفسير له في الإسلام إلا أنه "غزو واحتلال" تجب مقاومته والوقوف في وجهه، بل ربما فُسر من قبل البعض على أنه إرهاب دولة، إلا أنه يفسر من قبل السياسة الأمريكية على أنه "عملية تحرير للعراق".
4 – شيوع بعض التقسيمات حتى بين المتفقين على استعمال مصطلح معين مثل "المقاومة" فالبعض يقسمها الى تقسيمات ثانوية مثل المشروعة أو الشريفة و غير المشروعة "منظمة إرهابية" بينما يعتبرها البعض الآخر "حركات جهادية" أو "تحررية".
5 - ومن صور الاختلاف في الممارسات أن الشخص في بلداننا الإسلامية يؤخذ بالشبه ومن ثم تهدر آدميته حيث يتعرض للسجن فترات تطول أو تقصر، فقط لأنه مشتبه فيه، من دون تيقن أنه فعل أو ارتكب أيًا من أفعال الإرهاب، أما في البلدان الغربية فالأمر مختلف حيث إن هناك قانونًا لأخذ الناس بالشبه؛ فالمعتقل يؤخذ ليوم واحد ثم يطلق سراحه بعد ذلك.
أما الإسلام فينظر للأمر نظرة أخرى ، إذ يعتبر أن ذمة الإنسان في الأصل بريئة، وأن اتهامه بأمر ما يعد عارضًا، فالمتهم بريء حتى تثبت إدانته.

دين السلام
إن الإسلام هو دين السلام والأمن والأمان، وحينما تُوجه إليه وإلى أتباعه الاتهامات بالإرهاب، بقصد أو بدون قصد، فينبغي أن نوضح كيف اهتم الإسلام بأمن الإنسان، حتى في أدق تفاصيل حياته ، وذلك واضح لا لبس فيه:
ü فقد وصف الله المؤمنين المتقين بالمسالمة: "وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونًا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلامًا" (الفرقان:63).
ü وامتن بالأمن على قريش فقال: "الذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ مِنْ جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ" (سورة قريش:4).
ü وجعل مكة حَرَمًا آمنا: "أو لم يروا أنا جعلنا حرمًا آمنًا ويُتخطف الناس من حولهم أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله يكفرون" (العنكبوت : 67).
ü وأقسم أنها البلد الأمين : "والتين والزيتون . وطور سينين . وهذا البلد الأمين" (التين: 1 – 3).
ü ووعد الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أن يُبَدلهم من بعد خوفهم أمنًا: "وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم وليمكنن له مدينهم الذي ارتضى لهم وليبدلنهم من بعد خوفهم أمنًا يعبدونني لا يشركون بي شيئًا" (النور: 55).
ü وكذلك مَن آمنوا ولم يَلْبِسوا إيمانهم بظلم أي شرك، وجعل سلْب الأمن عقابًا لمن كفر بأنعم الله
ü ومن تأكيد الإسلام على قيمة الأمن والسلام جعل النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأمن ثلث النعيم الدنيوي فيقول في الحديث الذي رواه الترمذي: "مَن أصْبح منكم آمنًا في سِرْبه معافًى في جسده، عنده قوت يومه ـ فَكَأَّنما حِيزَتْ له الدنيا".

ü ومن أجل الحفاظ على الأمن والسلام، سلك الإسلام طرقًا عملية للتأكيد على هذا المعنى، فَحَرَّمَ الاعتداء على الحقوق، وَوَضَعَ لَها عقوبات صارمة فَحَرَّم القتل والسرقة وانتهاك الأعراض بالزنا والقدح والاتهام، وَحَرَّمَ الإفساد في الأرض وعدَّه محاربة لله ورسوله، كما حَرَّمَ الإسلام كلَّ ما يُقْلِق الأمن ويُساعد على التفرق والمنازعات، كالربا والبخل والنميمة وشهادة الزور والخيانة والكِبْرِ والهِجْرَان، وإباء الصلح مع طلبه، والاعتداء على المخالف في العقيدة: "فَمَا اسْتَقَامُوا لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا لهم" (سورة التوبة :7).
ü وبلغ من ذروة تأكيد الإسلام على الأمن أن حافظ على أمن الفرد وهو أساس المجتمع ولبنة نهضته وعماد رفعته، حتى من النظرة المخيفة التي قد ينظرها المسلم إلى أخيه فيقول رسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ في الحديث الذي رواه الطبراني: "مَن نظر إلى مسلم نظرة يُخيفه بها بِغير حقٍّ أخافه الله يوم القيامة".
ü ونهى عن إرهاب المسلم بالسلاح فقال فيما يرويه البخاري ومسلم، واللفظ للبخاري: "لا يُشِيرُ أَحَدُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بِالسِّلاحِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدْرِي لَعَلَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْزِعُ فِي يَدِهِ فَيَقَعُ فِي حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ". وقال أيضًا فيما يرويه الإمام مسلم: "مَن أشار إلى أخيه بحديدة فإن الملائكة تلْعنه حتى يَنتهي وإن كان أخاه لأبيه وأمه"، وقال: "مَن أخاف مؤمنًا كان حقًّا على الله ألا يُؤَمِّنه مِن فَزَعِ يَوْم القيامة". 

ü وحتى في مجال اللعب والفكاهات والترويح، هناك نهي عن أن يكون الترويح بإخافة المسلم أو ترهيبه، فقد روى أبو داود أن بعض الصحابة كان يسير مع النبي ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ فنام رجل منهم، فانطلق بعضهم إلى حَبْل معه فأخَذه ففَزِع فقال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ "لا يَحِلُّ لمسلم أن يروِّع مسلمًا"، وفي حديث رواه الترمذي بسند حسن: "لا يأخذَنَّ أحدكم متاع أخيه لاعبًا ولا جادًّا"، وفي حديث رواه البزَّار والطبراني وغيرهما عن عامر بن ربيعه أن رجلًا أخذ نعْل رجل فغيَّبها وهو يمْزح فذكر ذلك لرسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ يقول: " لا تروِّعوا المسلم فإنَّ روْعة المسلم ظلم عظيم".
كل هذا يبين أن تخويف الآمن بدون وجه حق من المنكرات التي تتنافى مع دين الإسلام ، بل ومع الأخوَّة الإنسانية جمعاء، وهو يظهر في الوقت نفسه أن الإرهاب بمعنى القتل والتفجير والنهب والسلب وغيرها، لا يمتُّ للإسلام بصلة ، وليس له به سابق معرفة ، وإنما انتهز الغربيون والعلمانيون ورود لفظة الإرهاب في القرآن فاستعملوها على غير المعنى الذي أراده الله لها ، ليلصقوا بالإسلام - كدين - هذه التهمة ، بغرض صدِّ الناس عن اتباعه والإيمان به.
وهو ما يحتم علينا أن نواجه الفكر بالفكر، والدليل بالدليل، والمنطق بالمنطق، والحجة بالحجة، فلا يجوز أن يظل الإسلام ممتهنًا لكل أفاك، ولا هدفًا لكل باغٍ، ولا مستباحًا لكل ظالم، ولا عُرضة لكل ناعق ، ولا شماعة يعلق عليها الظالمون خطأ سياساتهم ، وقبيح تصرفاتهم ، ولا مرتعًا لقاصري الفهم ، ومحدودي العلم ، وإنما نحافظ عليه في صورته التي ارتضاها الله لنا ، وهو ما يلزمنا أن ننفي عنه تحريف الغالين، وانتحال المبطلين، وتأويل الجاهلين.

الخلاصــــــة:
نخلص من العرض السابق إلى التأكيد على النقاط التالية: 
1 - من الصعوبة الاتفاق على تعريف موحد للإرهاب – هناك عشرات التعريفات غير التي ذكرناها – وذلك بسبب الإشكاليات التالية:
->إشكالية تتعلق بحركات المقاومة التي تقوم بها الشعوب المحتلة ضد القوى الأجنبية التي تستعمرها، وفي مقدمتها إسرائيل التي فتحت شهيتها لتطالب بإدانة المنظمات الفلسطينية التي تقاوم الاحتلال بحجة أنها منظمات إرهابية.
->إشكالية الفوضى الخلاقة، حتى يظل الأمر واسعًا فضفاضًا، تُدخل فيه الدول الكبرى - حسب أهوائها - تيارات داخلية معارضة، أو دولاً خارجية تنشد العدالة والاستقلال، وتدافع عن وجودها واستقلالها .
->إشكالية تعدد السياسات والثقافات والعقائد للشخص أو الهيئة أو المنظمة أو الدولة ، حتى غدا الأمر في كثير من الأحيان نوعًا من أنواع الهوى الشخصي للدولة أو المؤسسة بغية اضطهاد الآخر الغير مرغوب فيه من جهة ، أو حماية النخب الحاكمة من جهة أخرى، كما كان أيام الدولة العباسية ‘ إذ كان الخارج على نظام الدولة يسمى "زنديقًا" وكان الخلفاء يقتلون خصومهم السياسيين بحجة أنهم "زنادقة" خارجون على الإسلام ولهذا لا يصح أن يتعاطف معهم أحد .
2 – يجب التفرقة بين أفعال الأفراد التي تتسم في بعضها بالجنوح عن الفهم الوسطي للدين، وبين تعاليم الإسلام المرتكزة على التعايش والسلم والأمن بين البشر جميعًا.
3 – ينبغي البعد عن سياسات التعميم ، فلو ارتكب فرد ما فعلاً إرهابيًا، فينبغي أن يقال إن فردًا أخطأ ، ولا ينبغي أن يقال إن المسلمين إرهابيون.
4 – ينبغي ألا نغفل الجوانب الأخرى للإرهاب وهي – من وجهة نظري – أشد أنواع الإرهاب خطورة وأكثرها انتشارًا، ومنها: إرهاب القوى العظمى، وإرهاب الدولة، والحصار المفروض على بعض الشعوب والدول الإسلامية، والإرهاب الاقتصادي، والإرهاب الثقافي.. إلخ . 
5 – ضرورة فتح باب الحوار مع من يُسمون إرهابيون، وأن نحاول استقطابهم والإحسان إليهم وإقناعهم بالحسنى بجدوى ما يقال لهم ، فمن الحكمة أن نبحث عن الرسائل التي تؤدي إلى تحقيق الأهداف التي نسعى إليها حتى وان طال الطريق، فلأن نصل متأخرين خير من أن لا نصل مطلقً

*إسلام تايم - أحمــد زهــران*

----------


## Hajer

رائع جداً..هذا ماكنت أبحث عنه
شكراً ا. هيثم ..

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا لمرورك أ . هاجر

----------


## أحمد حجازى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hawar zebari

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## kura

سبحانة وتعالي لم يخلق شئ الا لما كان علي حق .. سبحانك وحدك لا شريك لك

----------


## نور زيدان

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

